# Feedback for Vegas Hotels



## hefleycatz (May 4, 2012)

We are going to vegas in June.  Already have rooms at Tahiti Village for the week, but we have several free nights with various casino affiliations.  Pretty much have all the others picked out, but are trying to decide between these 4 for our last reservation:

Monte Carlo
New York New York
Luxor
Excalibur

As I said these are free nights, so the rooms are the standard deluxe rooms.  

Anyone have any suggestions that would make one stand out from the others?  

Thank for the input.

lee


----------



## MaryH (May 4, 2012)

hefleycatz said:


> We are going to vegas in June.  Already have rooms at Tahiti Village for the week, but we have several free nights with various casino affiliations.  Pretty much have all the others picked out, but are trying to decide between these 4 for our last reservation:
> 
> Monte Carlo
> New York New York
> ...



I would prefer Monte Carlo or NY NY.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 4, 2012)

Excalibur would definitely be the last choice.

The other three are fairly comparable to each other.  Are any of them a more convenient location for you?  If that's not a deciding factor, I would probably look at TripAdvisor ratings and pick the one that was rated best.  (I bet they're all pretty close, though.)

Curiousity got the better of me, so I looked them up:

#64 New York New York
#94 Monte Carlo
#115 Excalibur
#126 Luxor


Out of 281 hotels, they're all in the somewhat above average but nowhere near the best.  Looks like NYNY would be the best of those 4.  And I would still choose Luxor over Excalibur even though the ratings say otherwise.


----------



## hefleycatz (May 5, 2012)

All are right next to each other, so location is not a factor.  We have 5 more hotels spanning the length of the strip. 

I was leaning toward the Luxor (because it is a pyramid and I like pyramids  ) but one daughter thought NY NY looked cool, so thats when I also looked at rankings  .  The luxor was on the bottom, but have heard several negatives about Excalibur.  

So between Luxor or NY NY?  Any other comments would be appreciated.  

lee


----------



## jancpa (May 5, 2012)

NY NY has the Coney Island amusement area on the second floor and the roller coaster.


----------



## pedro47 (May 5, 2012)

I like NY NY because that is where I won some money on that end of the strip.


----------



## KonaCoffeeDrinker (May 5, 2012)

We have stayed at NY NY and loved it. Not the bellagio but very nice. Not great if you like mid-day naps though.  The roller coaster noise can be noticeable.


----------



## PStreet1 (May 5, 2012)

I like going in NYNY, but I don't think I would like staying there.  As a place to stay, I think I'd pick Monte Carlo.  We haven't stayed there in years, but I have friends who did about a year ago (in standard rooms) and they liked it.  I wouldn't stay at the Excaliber.


----------



## Karen G (May 5, 2012)

I'd pick the Monte Carlo. It just has an elegant feel as you walk through the lobby. The pools look nice, too.


----------



## ricoba (May 5, 2012)

I have stayed at both the Monte Carlo and the Luxor, but both times were soon after they opened.  I think anymore the reviews as shown from Tripadvisor are mixed for them.  But for  a cool fun factor, I'd stay at the Luxor again, in the pyramid, simply because it's fun on the inclinator (elevator) and it's cool in the room with the slanted window.


----------



## SunSand (May 5, 2012)

As Vegas hotels go, I enjoy the Monte Carlo. They have a nice pool setup with a wave pool and lazy river feature. It's kind of a mini-MGM.  And best of all, there's a monorail stop in the hotel.  The free monorail stops at MC, Aria, City Center & Bellagio.  That said, you can't go wrong with NYNY & Luxor either.  Stay clear of Excalibur.


----------



## MaryH (May 5, 2012)

Yeah stay away from Excalibur.  

A friend stayed after conferenes there and said it was okay by themself and for 1 person with an early flight.  But they would not stay there with their family.

If you are member of total rewards, they also have some free weekday nights offer for May and June.


----------



## Larry (May 5, 2012)

I have stayed at Excaliber and Luxor and checked out of both after 1 night. Excalibur was worse than Luxor and I would never stay there again. 

I just found Luxor strange and didn't like the slanted windows where I bumped my head twice just trying to check out the view. Room at Luxor was nicely furnished just couldn't get used to Inclinators (elevators) which were super slow and it took forever waiting until one arrived and then getting up to my high floor, so I checked out as I got a better deal at MGM the next day.

I would probably pick Monte Carlo as I love nice pool areas and heard from friends that they enjoyed pool area at Momte Carlo.


----------



## PStreet1 (May 6, 2012)

We felt the same way about Luxor--super slow to get there, strange rooms in the pyramid.  We, too, checked out after one night.


----------



## hefleycatz (May 7, 2012)

MaryH said:


> If you are member of total rewards, they also have some free weekday nights offer for May and June.



 We are and have reservations at Ballys, Planet Hollywood and Paris.  These are thru Ameristar and we have already booked MGM Grand and this was the last one to select. 
lee


----------



## Aaron Kristen (May 8, 2012)

Wierd. We have stayed at the Excalibur twice now, and have found the rooms clean, relatively modern and well furnished.
Not sure if we were just lucky and hit some rooms that were updated or not.


----------



## gmarine (May 8, 2012)

Aaron Kristen said:


> Wierd. We have stayed at the Excalibur twice now, and have found the rooms clean, relatively modern and well furnished.
> Not sure if we were just lucky and hit some rooms that were updated or not.



FYI, the Monte Carlo pool area was drastically changed when City Center opened. It was made smaller and is closed in by towers. I used to love Monte Carlo but now I would choose almost any hotel instead. From your list Luxor has the best pool area and NYNY has great night life. Avoid Excalibur.


----------



## hefleycatz (May 9, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone.  Lots of great info.  Since we have a great pool at Tahiti Village that we will be using mostly, these rooms will be used for staying a night or two, (between the 6 of us), on the strip and seeing what that is like.  

Still confused    , but I think its now between NY NY and Luxor.  They're free, so I'll probably just toss a coin.   

lee


----------



## hcarman (May 9, 2012)

We have stayed at both NY, NY and Luxor over the years.  We liked both.  At NY we got a larger room with a hot tub - I think we had a view of the roller coaster.  We really liked the theme of the casino area and shops and restaurants.

That being said, we loved the Luxor too.  We thought it was really neat staying in a room with large ceiling to floor slanted windows.  The suite was especially nice.  And, if you get a higher level floor, not only do you have a great view from your room, but you can also look down into the atrium below.  The pyramid concept was fun for us.


----------



## Larry (May 9, 2012)

gmarine said:


> FYI, the Monte Carlo pool area was drastically changed when City Center opened. It was made smaller and is closed in by towers. I used to love Monte Carlo but now I would choose almost any hotel instead. From your list Luxor has the best pool area and NYNY has great night life. Avoid Excalibur.



Thanks Goerge;

Good to know since I love a nice pool area, so will probably scratch Monte Carlo off my list for future stays.


----------

